# Powermatic Model 50



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I came across this jointer on craigslist today. It looks very nice to me. The sellers are a very nice couple selling the wifes, fathers' machine. They have everything it came with when he bought it. They are asking $500 OBO. It sounded like they would come down but haven't tried. They're 2 hours away.

What do you guys think? From what i have found, the price is deffinitly on the high side but, i like old heavy machines.

When I go look at the machine, what are the things i should look for? Ive borrowed a few jointers so far, but havent owned one yet. Im 18 so money is always tight, but I can get it together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's a good deal however you need to make sure it doesn't run on three phase power. It would cost more than the 500 bucks to make it run. You would have to purchase a phase converter to run a machine on three phase.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> It's a good deal however you need to make sure it doesn't run on three phase power. It would cost more than the 500 bucks to make it run. You would have to purchase a phase converter to run a machine on three phase.


It runs on single phase 220V. It's all original. I've had a hard time so far finding any specs on this.


----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

Great jointer. Being complete with the stand and all, it's a fair price, though you may be able to do better if you actively seek an older jointer of this size. I'm assuming you don't want to make the 2 hr drive just to look, so I would make them a lowball offer and see if they bite. If you could get it down a little, and see it run and cut when you get there, I'd say jump on it. Powermatics are never going to be cheap.

WCT


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree that it's a bit on the high side, but as pointed out its a powermatic which means pricy. It does look to me like the switch was replaced at some point.....I'm not a fan of toggle switches for power tools so if you get it I'd replace the switch.


----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry, just re_read your post... Look at the cutterhead. Are the knives in good shape? Knives for any jointers can get pretty spendy. Is the table and fence surface warped at all? Take some winding sticks, if you have them, and check for dead flat. Not kinda flat, or looks flat to me, but dead flat. You can get away with a little bowing or cupping on some things, but a jointer needs to be DEAD FLAT. It's really dang expensive to have one re ground, and a whole lot of learning and work to hand scrape. Check out the wiring and make sure that you will be capable of fixing any problems. The switch isn't OEM, so there could be some funky wiring in there. Other than that, make sure the tilt on the fence works, make sure the tables raise and lower smoothly, and make sure it's a machine that is going to DEFINITELY do what you want it to do. I've made the mistake of falling in love with a machine before, only to find later on that it did not meet my needs. Good luck, and if/ when you do get it, keep us posted. Also, check out vintagemachinery.org, for specs and info.

WCT


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

BigJoe16 said:


> It runs on single phase 220V. It's all original. I've had a hard time so far finding any specs on this.


 For a 6" jointer it doesn't really need more than a 1/2 hp motor and this one should have a 3/4 hp motor. Looking at the picture again it appears the hand wheel on the rear table may be missing. It may just be the camera angle though. The thing about powermatic, even though it looks well used you could expect to use it your whole life and not have to do any repairs on it. It's just built for commercial use and abuse. I wouldn't be concerned about the knives. If they are dull they can be sharpened and 6" knives are not that expensive if they are worn out.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys. I wouldn't have thought to check for flat/ straightness in the bed. 

As far as the blades go, I figured they would need to be replaced or at the least sharpened. I don't have a 220V line in my garage as of now but this is the reason I will be running one soon.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BigJoe16 said:


> It runs on single phase 220V. It's all original. I've had a hard time so far finding any specs on this.


All original except maybe the switch. Probably had a mag switch but when they replaced the motor they didn't know how to wire it.

I have the 60. Both are life time tools. The bearings will out live you. Once it's tuned it will stay that way. I love being able to walk over, turn it on and it works. Every darn day, day in day out. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll second that. I have the Model 60 & it's awesome once i got new knives in it & tuned up, not that I have anything to compare it too in my experience. 

This may be what you're looking for as far as info goes http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/655/1161.pdf, if not specifically this one poke around the parent site & you'll probably find it. I'd check the cutter head & beds like suggested above. Also specifically the gib screws, make sure they're all there & still able to turn ok. 

I'd also recommend bringing a furniture dolly incase it's not on a mobile base, a large truck, and the biggest friend you've got who's willing to help you move it. Good luck! I paid 700 for mine, though it's an 8" inch so this price seems ok to me if everything's in order. :thumbsup: Also, looks like the outfeed table crank handle IS there. After some research on mine which was missing i discovered the original part looks like a garden hose spicket crank and is much smaller than the infeed handle. though if need be you can always make one out of wood w/o much hassle.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

xmas said:


> I'll second that. I have the Model 60 & it's awesome once i got new knives in it & tuned up, not that I have anything to compare it too in my experience.
> 
> This may be what you're looking for as far as info goes http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/655/1161.pdf, if not specifically this one poke around the parent site & you'll probably find it. I'd check the cutter head & beds like suggested above. Also specifically the gib screws, make sure they're all there & still able to turn ok.
> 
> I'd also recommend bringing a furniture dolly incase it's not on a mobile base, a large truck, and the biggest friend you've got who's willing to help you move it. Good luck! I paid 700 for mine, though it's an 8" inch so this price seems ok to me if everything's in order. :thumbsup: Also, looks like the outfeed table crank handle IS there. After some research on mine which was missing i discovered the original part looks like a garden hose spicket crank and is much smaller than the infeed handle. though if need be you can always make one out of wood w/o much hassle.


Welcome to the real tool world. The kind of tool that only needs to be bought once. I've had mine for 30 years.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad news. 

He sold it earlier today so I'll keep looking. The new powermatic 6" machine is on sale on Amazon for under $900 with free shipping. It's temping but that's a lot of money in 1 machine for me. I did pay $900 for my lathe though.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't feel too bad. It was on the high side, if you ask me.

Check this out!
http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...&Number=6679094&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BigJoe16 said:


> Bad news.
> 
> He sold it earlier today so I'll keep looking. The new powermatic 6" machine is on sale on Amazon for under $900 with free shipping. It's temping but that's a lot of money in 1 machine for me. I did pay $900 for my lathe though.


Big joe

Try your best to find a good buy on an 8" jointer. It gives you the opportunity to face your boards that are 8" or less before you run them through the planer. Makes a truly flat board to work with. Glue up is a snap.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## jmj (Feb 15, 2021)

BigJoe16 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys. I wouldn't have thought to check for flat/ straightness in the bed.
> 
> As far as the blades go, I figured they would need to be replaced or at the least sharpened. I don't have a 220V line in my garage as of now but this is the reason I will be running one soon.


pretty sure that motor can be wired for 120v.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

This discussion thread is from 2014.


----------

